# 2013 ACE IN THE HOLE Loft's " TEST BIRDS "



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

This year I have put all of my young birds out to other Pigeon Talk members lofts to be flown and tested. This thread is being started to give the flyers a place to post how and what these young birds are doing.

The feedback from these flyers is more important than ever this year because,

*.1 I had made a change in my breeding program this year.

.2 I need to know how and what to breed next year.

.3 Next years young will be sporting the AU ACE IN THE HOLE bands. 

.4 I WILL FINALLY BE RACING AGAIN MYSELF IN 2014  *


The birds were placed as follows,

40 young birds to *grunt45*

9 young birds to *Gnuretiree*

6 young birds to *Matt M*

6 young birds to *First To Hatch*

4 young birds to *ERIC K* for their bond race. Two to be flown by him and two to be flown by Les.

So guys, How are they doing???

& When is your first race???


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Mark I still have your birds and they look good. NEPLS 1577 BB and NEPLS 1556 BC . Training tosses out to 8 miles now. In fact out of 25 bond birds I have only lost 3. A SPW bird, 1 other Wisconsin bird hit a fence and died and 1 out of state bird which came up missing after Fridays 8 mile toss which bum's me out because it was my first bond bird entered in my loft. I have all 5 of Vipermann's birds too. I haven't talked to Les lately and I'll see him Friday so I can ask about your other birds but I'm sure he would have said something if they went missing.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> Mark I still have your birds and they look good. NEPLS 1577 BB and NEPLS 1556 BC . Training tosses out to 8 miles now. In fact out of 25 bond birds I have only lost 3. A SPW bird, 1 other Wisconsin bird hit a fence and died and 1 out of state bird which came up missing after Fridays 8 mile toss which bum's me out because it was my first bond bird entered in my loft. I have all 5 of Vipermann's birds too. I haven't talked to Les lately and I'll see him Friday so I can ask about your other birds but I'm sure he would have said something if they went missing.


Not to hijack the thread but Im glad they are hanging around. Hopefully they do some good for you! (well, us....  )


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm glad you were able to settle the 1556 BC. He was getting a lttle old for sending to a race like this but I thought he was the perfect bird for the race. So far it looks like a job well done from here.

Keep it up,

Mark/Ace


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks for trusting me with your birds both you guys. I'm going back to the same spot today for a toss as soon as I get some coffee in me. I feel real bad about the one lost bird from the other day I'm trying to pick him up with the flock if he didn't get a hawk attack. Next Saturday we will be having a club training toss together so that will be a test for them then.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Been away and now I'm sick so I'm pretty behind but I'd like to take them out tomorrow if I feel any better.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Been away and now I'm sick so I'm pretty behind but I'd like to take them out tomorrow if I feel any better.


*I hope you get feeling better.*


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Well, on the fifth toss sitting at my 25 mile toss. Plan on 25 today and tomorrow than 35 Monday and Tuesday, 50 Wendesday, 35 Thursday, 50 Friday, then ill start training with my buddy and go where ever he goes, I would like to get them out to both race stations before the first race (120 miles) but I will at least get them out 88 miles.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric,

Just got a call from Les. His birds are out to 100 miles and he has done a few group tosses with other lofts. He says they are ready for this first race, but only one of my two birds are still there.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I lost 1569 the best handling one in my opinion, I gotta figure it hit a wire because makes no sense to me that I lost it. 

What I've done so far:
On route 20
3 mile toss
5 mile toss
5 mile toss
15 mile toss
15 mile toss
25 mile toss
25 mile toss
35 mile toss
35 mile toss
50 mile toss
On I88
30 mile toss
50 mile toss
30 mile toss
(plan on a 50 miler tomorrow, 30 miler Sunday)

Going to do a 70er and an 80er than 100 miles next weekend, the rest I play by ear first races are the 24th


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I still have both your birds and V-John's 5 birds too. They look good and were tossed the other day with one other loft but NOT out to 100 miles. I have been tossing birds 4 times a week though. Les has all day every day to train so naturally he's out to 100 miles. Loaded all my birds for out first club race tomorrow 89 in the group for me and my Daughter. 37 for her and 52 birds for me , 22 of those are bond birds . The race is 89 miles for me and I'll post the results later. There are 7 guy's in the race tomorrow but 3 of them shipped to the Heartland Federation race too which is 189 miles and I didn't send any to that race so we shell see who has the most birds clocked after these 2 races. The weather for the longer race will be wind 6mph NW and the short race will be 6mphWNW.89 extra miles is a long way to send a young bird mixed in with different clubs to its first race if you ask me with wind on the beak . I personally don't know which race Les shipped you other bird too until knock off. Good luck to all that are racing tomorrow.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, thanks for the update. I look forward to the results... Unless our birds did really crappy.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

V-John said:


> Eric, thanks for the update. I look forward to the results... Unless our birds did really crappy.


For this race I'm just rooting for my birds to beat your's John. 

I always look at their first race as more of a training/learning experience for the young racers.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> For this race I'm just rooting for my birds to beat your's John.
> 
> I always look at their first race as more of a training/learning experience for the young racers.


 
I was thinking the same thing. Lol. 
From the sounds of it, I don't know if our birds are worthy enough to carry your birds jockstraps!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ACE your 1556 was in my first drop 7th bird on the clock. 1577 was in the second group 2 minutes later 21st bird on the clock. 

John's first bird was in the second group clocking 4 minutes behind the first bird clocked and all are home with in 15 to 20 minutes. So both you guys live to race again.

3 after noon birds and one 6 pm bird.

I was at work today so I never got to see any come home . I know Les got bird 5 minutes after me but he is 6 or 7 miles longer so he probably won but out of 89 birds I sent I'm only missing 4 as of dark.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

That's great.... Mark, congrats! Its a good start to the season! 
Eric, I'm kinda curious which one of our birds clocked first. If you don't get to it, no worries. Thanks Eric! 
John


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

The first 3 birds were mine, followed by a Rick Nanez bird then a Dinnis Imdieke bird , then a Horst Schrank bird then Ace's 1556 at 7th place (other than my 3 the other guys birds are bond birds too), your bird 30360 was 27th but it was only 2 minutes behind the 1 bird on the clock. The first 43 birds clocked with in 13 minutes of each other, most were clocked with in the hour but I've got know way to tell if they goofed around before trapping. I'll try to post the club results tomorrow night. All in all the birds are not were I would like them to be but they did all right for the first short race around 100 miles mixed with 6 different lofts. I'm working on building them up to a better level of health and fitness but taking that vacation for 2 weeks really put the birds down a little but I should be able to get them back to top shape for the last race.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Eric, I appreciate it! It sure is exciting to say the least.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Thanks Eric,

1556 was on the first drop at least. Now all you have to do is train him to trap faster...

You are doing something right to have them return the way they did.

After clock out please let me know how 1573 did for Les.



John, it's nice to here yours all made it back to fly next week.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Yes I will let you know about 1573 and keep posting. 1573 was entered in the same club race and like I said Les had birds 5 minutes after me so I would guess he clock many at the same time. I have 20 of the 25 bond bird I started with. 1 hit a fence loft flying , one died of a unknown sickness, 3 just went missing on under 20 mile tosses. It helps when you have good bird to start with. They are not trapping as good as I like but they are flying good so far . Les trains the birds to the max and to stay competitive with him tells me that I am doing something right. I been tossing from the same spot for the last 2 weeks and at least 4 time a week so I think the birds have confidence when they get with in 20 miles of home .

Hope you don't mind that I include V-Johns bird too its easier for me to put them together in the same post.

ACE. Where did you order your custom bands from ? I'd like to get some of my own too.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Yes, Thanks Ace for allowing Eric to update me on this thread. It does make it easier to read them this way. Eric thanks for the updates. I really appreciate knowing how my birds are doing. Especially when I really have no idea what they can do performance wise (test pairs) and this is an excellent way of evaluating breedings. I really have no idea on the lines or anything, just what they have done. So, thanks!


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> Hope you don't mind that I include V-Johns bird too its easier for me to put them together in the same post.
> 
> ACE. Where did you order your custom bands from ? I'd like to get some of my own too.


No, I don't mind at all. I just got the word out to my two birds. They're to beat Johns birds every race if they ever want to come back to my breeding loft.  

The 2014 *ACE IN THE HOLE* bands were orderd from the AU. The 2014 band color is yellow and I paid the extra $30 to have them made in blue. That way they will be easy to spot in your loft next year.

Even though I'll be racing next year I still plan on sending birds out to other lofts.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> No, I don't mind at all. I just got the word out to my two birds. They're to beat Johns birds every race if they ever want to come back to my breeding loft.
> 
> 
> Even though I'll be racing next year I still plan on sending birds out to other lofts.


Boy that's a lot of pressure! I sent mine a telegram that they are not to play with those "Ace birds" when everyone is milling around in the aviary! They are now offically the "arch-nemesis!"


Congrats though, its great everyone made it back. I look forward to more fun.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

here is the race results. CC loft is my Daughter and I'm Kirkwood Family Loft if you didn't know that already.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

page 2 , still close.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

and these one learned more.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

these need more work except the last few learned the most.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for posting that. Saw that one of my birds that another loft is handling made it as well. 

Holy Cow Goldwing Loft!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Rain today planning for a 70 mile toss tomorrow and 85-90 on Friday. Won't go 100 this year I think.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> page 2 , still close.


I see 1573 also made it back but was about 10 1/2 minutes behind Les's first drop.

Good to see they are all figuring it out. I'll be looking for them to really start showing their stuff on the third race.

Thanks for doing such a good job in training these birds. 3 out of 4 birds sent to you guys made it through the first race. All within the top 60 birds out of 208 birds.

Nice


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Thanks for doing such a good job in training these birds. 3 out of 4 birds sent to you guys made it through the first race. All within the top 60 birds out of 208 birds.
> 
> Nice


I'd say those were pretty nice birds being sent too! Can't discount that!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Thanks for posting that. Saw that one of my birds that another loft is handling made it as well.
> 
> Holy Cow Goldwing Loft!


Your 6 out of 8 , not bad ,and I had to place them in other lofts via the rules but I think we all lost a few bond birds so far. One guy hasn't started flying yet he hit a deer on his bike and he has TOP 30351 so that bird might still be here. The birds should know the drill now and this weeks race is 100 something. Goldwing and Sand Hill loft can both clock birds like that on race day . When I first started racing I couldn't get birds in the top 100 but now I can always measure how I'm doing by comparing my results to his and it's great when I win a race against someone like him.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Well, it certainly is a good measuring stick for us too. So I appreciate that. I think I've figured out which bird was lost, but I'm not sure. But it is nice that you guys are racing, and you are giving us good updates too! I appreciate that, and Ace letting us "use his thread" so to speak. 
We don't race for a couple more weeks so it sure is nice to have something to get excited about, pigeonwise. Thanks a bunch, to you and Ace.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> The feedback from these flyers is more important than ever this year because,
> 
> *.1 I had made a change in my breeding program this year.
> 
> ...



Still waiting to hear from *grunt45, Gnuretiree *and *Matt M*


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Big toss tomorrow going to take them 90+ miles I feel as they are ready plus taking a friends birds with me so at the very least his should lead mine home lol.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Big toss tomorrow going to take them 90+ miles I feel as they are ready plus taking a friends birds with me so at the very least his should lead mine home lol.


It is looking like they are going to be ready. When is your first race?


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Next Saturday here is the race schedule I'll be posting results as well http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/race-schedule.html


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I actually fly like 120 something for the 100s.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Took them 99 airline miles all birds got home.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Took them 99 airline miles all birds got home.


But, Did they all beat you home?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I'll have official results tonight to post but V-Johns birds 30201 and 30358 was my 7th and 8th bird home this week. ACE 1556 was my 10th bird and 1577 was 19th but only 9 minutes from my 1st bird clocked and I have a good feeling about the first place too. Most of my first birds clocked with in a few minutes of each other.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Next week will be a real test because they all go on to the federation trailer for a Clear Lake Iowa race @ around 198 miles. I did a test with 12 birds this week on the federation truck and got all but 2 home and that race was 174 miles and Les and Bob have been flying the federation races all along so they should be fine , (fingers crossed). P.S. the early weather for Clear Lake is , clear SSW wind at 11mph so a very favorable forecast for the next 10 + days, just a little warm in the 80s, lows low 60s

1 more of the 12 federation birds came home today, so only out one.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> I'll have official results tonight to post but V-Johns birds 30201 and 30358 was my 7th and 8th bird home this week. ACE 1556 was my 10th bird and 1577 was 19th but only 9 minutes from my 1st bird clocked and I have a good feeling about the first place too. Most of my first birds clocked with in a few minutes of each other.


That is fine by me. They were sent to win a 300 mile race. As they put it all together and the distance gets further I expect them to start moving up in the loft and the sheet.

*Well John*, It looks like those birds of your's can fly. Here's to hoping your birds are my competition at the 300.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ace in the hole said:


> But, Did they all beat you home?


I didn't go home after releasing them, went to run some errands didn't get home till 1, however my friend whom I tossed his birds (67 of his) called me letting me know he got the birds in and that half came the direction from my loft, and two of mine circled around his loft and left.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> *Well John*, It looks like those birds of your's can fly. Here's to hoping your birds are my competition at the 300.


Mark they were probably just drafting off of yours until the last minute. 


Here to hoping they get to that final race.  this sure is fun to read about, thanks!


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, once again thanks for the update and I look forward to the results. Sounds like all the birds are flying well for you! Thanks!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

we had 2 races club and federation. You both had a bird in the federation race too. ACE's bird was 23rd for Goldwing and John's bird was 54th for Sandhill loft. This is the club race. I thought it was going to be farther but ended up a 109 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

page two of the race and you didn't have any on #3.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

this is for the north wood federation race . They will have results later on their wed page under Heartland Racing Federation. V-John your bird is on page 2 but I'm running out of Attachment space.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*Way to go Eric.

I still like what I see,*

1556 - 10th place and in the top 10%

1577 - 19th place and in the top 20%

*In the Federation Race*

1573 - 23rd. place and in the top 20%


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, thanks for the updates. It sure is exciting to see, and good to see those birds doing some good. You must be doing something right to get them going!  Thanks! Looking forward to next week!


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

Mark,
I've had a tough year with the hawks here and have lots of losses. I only have 1552, 1567, 1574 left out of the birds you sent. I lost 1566 (my favorite bird) on Tuesday - My wife saw the hawk take a bird, but I am missing two so I am hoping it shows up today or tomorrow. Sorry the news isn't better. I'll be sending what I have left to a 100 mile race on August 30th. I'll let you know how it goes. 

Hugh


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gnuretiree said:


> Mark,
> I've had a tough year with the hawks here and have lots of losses. I only have 1552, 1567, 1574 left out of the birds you sent. I lost 1566 (my favorite bird) on Tuesday - My wife saw the hawk take a bird, but I am missing two so I am hoping it shows up today or tomorrow. Sorry the news isn't better. I'll be sending what I have left to a 100 mile race on August 30th. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Hugh


Haven't talked in a while. Did you raise any babies from your PT bird from last year?


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Gnuretiree said:


> Mark,
> I've had a tough year with the hawks here and have lots of losses. I only have 1552, 1567, 1574 left out of the birds you sent. I lost 1566 (my favorite bird) on Tuesday - My wife saw the hawk take a bird, but I am missing two so I am hoping it shows up today or tomorrow. Sorry the news isn't better. I'll be sending what I have left to a 100 mile race on August 30th. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Hugh


That's to bad about the losses to the hawks. I hope the rest of them are fast and wise enough to stay ahead of those hawks now.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I'm a lil upset, 1555 didn't come in from toss till this morning I was expecting to send him tonight and have him win for me tomorrow the ways hes been acting!


----------



## TylerBro (Mar 14, 2011)

still no grunt birds??


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

raftree3 said:


> Haven't talked in a while. Did you raise any babies from your PT bird from last year?


Yes,
Yes I did - She ended up with a Chocolate and I got 4 babies - 3 chocolates and 1 Black with a white flight. I am not sure who the father of that one is. I gave one chocolate away and lost one. The other two are are still in the mix. 

Hugh


----------



## raftree3 (Oct 16, 2010)

Gnuretiree said:


> Yes,
> Yes I did - She ended up with a Chocolate and I got 4 babies - 3 chocolates and 1 Black with a white flight. I am not sure who the father of that one is. I gave one chocolate away and lost one. The other two are are still in the mix.
> 
> Hugh


Hope they do well for you! Interesting colors, I'd have expected a grizzle in the bunch. Was it a pretty nice cock she was mated with? Have to keep an eye on the one that I think is left in Atlanta as its from a sister. V-John here on the forum is flying another sister in Kansas this year and I sent one to the race last night.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well 6 of 8 birds sent still in the mix plus to 10 and 20 % sounds to me like you are doing great. You really cant expect birds that are sent to win the 300 to do a lot at short races. 
Dave


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Today its a 198 mile race and the real test before the bond race in 2 week which will be 274 mile. Both Mark's and John's birds are doing fine so far and could slip into the top spot at any time. The bird I won with this past week was 118th place the week before so you never know what will happen.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Waiting for birds from A race right now I think I only sent 3 of your birds today since 1554 was late and another one had something wrong with a flight growing in weird I don't know what to do with it. Ill try to post pics later of it.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

4 out of 7 birds shipped on my first drop lost like 5 minutes, they've never circled this much loft flying than they sat in a tree for about a minute. 1571 was first in clock I sent him because he was horny and it worked out well lol


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Mark both your birds came in today but 1577 over shot the loft with that MWC 492 bird that won last week and they were 1 hour 45 min late but 1556 was my 19 clocked bird 8 minutes off my first bird which clocked at 10:57:13 and unfortunately Les clocked 5 minutes before me so no 1st place today for me. 

V-John I've got good and bad news for you, your 30201 was my 3rd bird clocked, 3 minutes from my 1st bird and 30358 was 17th 5 minutes just ahead of Marks 1556. The bad news is those are the only one's for you clocked so far. I'm sure more will come in and we as a club had many foreign birds in our area today. I have around 60 birds that will race the bond with yours in 2 weeks so we should have a good showing.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John , I just got 7 more and 2 were yours, 30356 and 30357. They are now graduated to the federation level and I think they will do good. Made a mistake but had the brains to correct and come home alone show's you what they are made of.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update Eric. I appreciate them and it sure is exciting to see how they have done. I'm really glad they are doing so well though, I suspect that the handler has a lot to do with that success!
Dave, thanks for the kind words. It sure is nice to see what sort of birds I have especially on a different course and with a quality handler. Hopefully they do some good in the big race.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, how many bond birds are going to be in that race? Your plan is to race a 200 and then take a week off and then race the three hundred? I wasn't quite sure, but whatever you decide is cool... Thanks!


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Eric, how many bond birds are going to be in that race? Your plan is to race a 200 and then take a week off and then race the three hundred? I wasn't quite sure, but whatever you decide is cool... Thanks!


I think I still have 16 bond bird and I can't tell you how many everyone has today . You might still have that bird in Sand Hill Loft too ( Maybe 2 others out of the 8 you sent). If I had to guess there will over 50 birds . We can't swing a bond race alone so the birds will be flying with all the federation birds just like todays race only the paid bond birds will be in the money race so its clocking order in the club. My birds today top 5 only 1 way my regular bird the others 1st 3rd 4th 5th were all bond birds. I'll post the results from the club later so you can see just where your 30201 ranked and I'll mark the bond bird with a high lighter first for the different lofts.
I'll send a few of my own birds next week to the same station which is Clear Lake Iowa(198 miles for me) All my Bond birds and most of the team will stay home till 9-7-13 which will be the first Ames Iowa (274 miles for me) If the weather is bad there is 2 Ames races back to back so we could possible ship the bond birds on 9-14-13 but only if the first Ames looks bad. We want the best for the bond race . I was behind the 8 ball and felt I had to ship today because if I waited till next week the birds would have had to turn around the following week and fly the 274 bond race and I needed to get our birds in a big race mixed with the other clubs in Wisconsin and Minnesota before the bond. 2 other club guys already had their birds in the federation races and I stayed with the shorter club races to build the confidence and the gamble paid off today.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Here are the results, I'm surprised they did that well considering they took all day Thursday to come home from a training toss, also pretty happy that I'm the only guy that managed to get top 10% in both races, even if it was just barely.

http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/race-results.html


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Hatch, good job with your birds today.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John all your birds I have are home today.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Eric for all the great updates. I asked about the number of bond birds because I misread something you had posted. Anyways thanks for everything, am having a blast with this and hearing about the birds. 

John


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

ERIC K said:


> Hatch, good job with your birds today.


Thanks bud, 1412 goes back to my Fabrys.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

And IF 13 E 87359 is off a pair I got from Rick Nanez, and the first place bird is a bird that Nanez bred.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Thanks Eric for all the great updates. I asked about the number of bond birds because I misread something you had posted. Anyways thanks for everything, am having a blast with this and hearing about the birds.
> 
> John


That's okay John I don't write or spell too good anyway. 
Don't take anything away from the late arrivals,talked to a guy 20 miles south of me and he had 1/4 inch of rain today and he said it was windy at hell at his house . We had the wind but no rain so I'm sure some of our birds had to fly through the rain to get home. Tough race today by anyone standards .I even trap a bird from the United Pigeon Club in the twin city today. That bird over flew 80 or 90 miles to get to my house.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Just page one for tonight.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks for the update Eric. Dang that Goldwing loft.... Sheesh. 
I'm glad that they are working out for you... I know that their bigger tests are coming up and I hope that they do well for you. I hope that Mark's birds do some good too. This is a fun deal, and I'm glad they are with you.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Did you happen to notice if any of the two other birds with the two other guys made it? Don't go out of your way to look, I was just curious if it was even on the race sheet.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I'm a lil upset, 1555 didn't come in from toss till this morning I was expecting to send him tonight and have him win for me tomorrow the ways hes been acting!


I would like to see what this one can do too. It is the nest mate to Eric's 1556.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

TylerBro said:


> still no grunt birds??


Ya, I'm still waiting. He PMed me around the first of the month saying he would call me after the 6th but I have not heard from him yet...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well 6 of 8 birds sent still in the mix plus to 10 and 20 % sounds to me like you are doing great. *You really cant expect birds that are sent to win the 300 to do a lot at short races. *
> Dave




They are just getting it figured out now. If they were staying right up top now I would be woried about doing anything in the 300.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Waiting for birds from A race right now I think I only sent 3 of your birds today since 1554 was late and another one had something wrong with a flight growing in weird I don't know what to do with it. Ill try to post pics later of it.


Do not give up on 1554.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Did you happen to notice if any of the two other birds with the two other guys made it? Don't go out of your way to look, I was just curious if it was even on the race sheet.


I know that your bird in Sand Hill Loft clocked too, 95th place I believe. I can send you copy's of all the races they are in if you want. Out of the 182 birds sent 162 clocked and one guy only clocked 4 so he opted for a no clocking report, so I don't know if the other one is still in it.

And

Les didn't send the other Ace bird so it wouldn't be on the sheets for this race. 

It was a tough race and I've been told that there were rain storm's along the course to boot. I was out 8 birds total as of last night , from me and my Daughter team, but we sent 82 birds so the re-turns were better than good. Look at the times for Goldwing and my times we were so close we can still win this thing, but so can Sand Hill. It will be fun.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Eric, how many bond birds are going to be in that race? Your plan is to race a 200 and then take a week off and then race the three hundred? I wasn't quite sure, but whatever you decide is cool... Thanks!


That's my plan now but if the conditions look perfect I might go all in for this Saturdays 198 (same station) because they are calling for T-storms all week except Wed. which will be my only day to toss. The extended forecast is for south wind 11mph, sunny, for Saturday. I wouldn't train on Saturday because that's a race day and I have heard people loosing many birds to races flying over even though I'm not in the direct path of any race. The following week if I didn't race ,I would have Sunday ,Tuesday and Thursday before the race to toss to keep them thinking and sharp. Or I could race the 198 this Saturday and rest Sunday , loft fly Monday toss Tuesday ,loft fly Wed. toss Thursday rest Friday and race Saturday. All my tosses, the last 12 have been from the same spot around 30 miles and I'm sticking to that spot till the end. Just thinking out loud and I don't want to scare you into thinking I'll loose all the bond birds before the big race but they have to be ready too.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric,

I say these birds are in your loft now so you need to treat them as your own. You do what you think is right...


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Thanks I just watched the 10 o'clock new and it's going to be hot, hot, and more hot all week , even Saturday so I might already have my choice for the birds. I keep it touch.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> Eric,
> 
> I say these birds are in your loft now so you need to treat them as your own. You do what you think is right...


x2. I agree, there is a reason why you are the handler.  I was more curious more then anything, not trying to second guess by no means.


As far as the other two handlers, I was interested in seeing how they were doing, if nothing else. So, thanks.

John


----------



## Gnuretiree (May 29, 2009)

I took the 29 birds on a 50 mile toss in anticipation of sending some to a 100 mile race this weekend. The birds were doing well and seemed more than ready - I expected to go again tomorrow. I raced home and found only two of the 29 birds I had taken in the loft. 
I had expected all of them to arrive together and beat me hom easily. I had some workmen here who told me the flock hit the coop and was immediately attacked by a hawk. I had small groups coming in for the rest of the day - the hawk an adult female coopers was here and kept them up all day - She hit two of the birds but did not get any. One birds she hit was so exhausted that I was able to walk up to her and pick her up and return her to the coop. The last group of four birds I had flying around split up on the last attack. Two of them did return before dark and dove directly into the coop. I'll look for the other two in the morning. I did not do a count to see if I am out any birds. I don't think I'll be shipping this week's race - I'll look them over tomorrow and Thursday and see how they feel. I am really disgusted with the hawks this year.

Hugh


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

http://www.google.com/aclk?sa=l&ai=...edby.net/silver/rdm.cfm?trkid=22454S625638740

Hawks really don't like bright lights, even in the day light this will chase them away.
Dave


----------



## drifter (Oct 7, 2009)

If they dislike bright lights even in the daytime then I would think the suns reflection from a mirror would scare them away. I wonder if anyone has ever tried this.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

The long tern forecast for Fri, Sat and Sun all have a N for North in the wind direction so I will hold the birds till the bond . I'll keep training as planned but this week the weather has been extremely hot and humid with chances of T storms every day till Saturday. I've loft flown later afternoon and I'll short toss Sunday Tuesday and Thursday next week to keep them ready. They look good and tonight they were hungry and trapped like crazy when I called them in for feed.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

grifter said:


> If they dislike bright lights even in the daytime then I would think the suns reflection from a mirror would scare them away. I wonder if anyone has ever tried this.


It is done but after a while they get use to them being there and it no longer spooks them.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> The long tern forecast for Fri, Sat and Sun all have a N for North in the wind direction so I will hold the birds till the bond . I'll keep training as planned but this week the weather has been extremely hot and humid with chances of T storms every day till Saturday. I've loft flown later afternoon and I'll short toss Sunday Tuesday and Thursday next week to keep them ready. They look good and tonight they were hungry and trapped like crazy when I called them in for feed.


It sounds like a good plan to me. At least I know they will be in the bond race and have a chance to do something...


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

ace in the hole said:


> It sounds like a good plan to me. At least I know they will be in the bond race and have a chance to do something...


I agree. You know what is best Eric and have done extremely well with them. Good luck and I sure am excited for the following race. 
John


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-1 Indianhead Country Combine 08/29/13-10:16

Weekly Race Report Page 1

Open and Junior Category

Name: CLEAR LAKE Young Bird Race Flown: 08/24/2013

Release(A): 07:15 Birds: 353 Lofts: 12 Station: CLEAR LAKE

Weather (Rel) PC, [email protected], 68 degrees (Arr) PC, [email protected], 75 degrees



POS NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X ARRIVAL MILES TOWIN YPM PT

1 GOLDWING L/49 20802 AU 13 FOYS SILV H 10:52:03 204.310 00.00 1656.638 134

2 GOLDWING LOFT 16 AU 13 GWL BB H 10:52:04 2/ 49 00.01 1656.498 132

3 GOLDWING LOFT 27 AU 13 GWL CHOC H 10:52:04 3/ 49 00.01 1656.498 130

4 GOLDWING LOFT 7 AU 13 GWL BC H 10:52:05 4/ 49 00.02 1656.320 128

5 GOLDWING LOFT 58 AU 13 GWL RC H 10:52:06 5/ 49 00.03 1656.257 126

6 GOLDWING LOFT 1 AU 13 GWL BC H 10:52:07 6/ 49 00.04 1656.130 124

7 GOLDWING LOFT 9 AU 13 GWL BC H 10:52:08 7/ 49 00.05 1655.952 122

8 GOLDWING LOFT 55 AU 13 GWL BB H 10:52:11 8/ 49 00.08 1655.583 120

9 GOLDWING LOFT 2 AU 13 GWL SILV H 10:52:12 9/ 49 00.09 1655.393 119

10 GOLDWING LOFT 17 AU 13 GWL BC H 10:52:49 10/ 49 00.46 1650.732 117

11 GOLDWING LOFT 33 AU 13 GWL BB H 10:57:33 11/ 49 05.30 1615.601 115

12 BREAK-A-WA/26 2595 AU 13 RCR BWF H 10:05:34 155.285 05.34 1602.423 113

13 GOLDWING LOFT 32 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:00:43 12/ 49 08.40 1592.937 111

14 GOLDWING LOFT 851 AU 13 RRR BB H 11:00:45 13/ 49 08.42 1592.749 109

15 GOLDWING LOFT 70 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:00:49 14/ 49 08.46 1592.302 107

16 GOLDWING LOFT 24 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:00:50 15/ 49 08.47 1592.126 105

17 GOLDWING LOFT 56 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:01:01 16/ 49 08.57 1590.929 103

18 GOLDWING LOFT 20801 AU 13 FOYS BBWF H 11:02:37 17/ 49 10.34 1579.699 101

19 VANCE CREE/31 2217 AU 13 RCR BCH C 10:12:25 159.091 08.24 1578.106 99

20 BRAUN FAMI/39 2397 AU 13 RCR BCH H 10:37:24 181.187 09.55 1575.448 97

21 BRAUN FAMILY 2342 AU 13 RCR BP H 10:37:31 2/ 39 10.02 1574.540 95

22 KIRKWOOD F/48 1028 AU 13 NANZ BBPD H 10:57:03 198.053 11.39 1569.624 94

23 SAND HILL /43 142 AU 13 SPW BB H 11:24:36 222.142 13.36 1566.275 92

24 SAND HILL LOF 1072 AU 13 NANE BC H 11:24:38 2/ 43 13.38 1566.129 90

25 KIRKWOOD FAMI 58 AU 13 SPW GRZ C 10:57:38 2/ 48 12.14 1565.558 88

26 BRAUN FAMILY 2318 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 10:40:44 3/ 39 13.15 1549.923 86

27 GOLDWING LOFT 3 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:07:04 18/ 49 15.01 1549.443 84

28 SAND HILL LOF 1094 AU 13 NANE BB H 11:27:53 3/ 43 16.54 1545.920 82

29 GOLDWING LOFT 20 AU 13 GWL GRIZ H 11:07:36 19/ 49 15.33 1545.824 80

30 KIRKWOOD FAMI 30201 AU 13 TOP BC H 11:00:49 3/ 48 15.25 1543.467 78

31 KIRKWOOD FAMI 60 AU 13 GDWG BBPD H 11:00:53 4/ 48 15.29 1543.069 76

32 KIRKWOOD FAMI 6624 AU 13 MM RGRZ H 11:00:53 5/ 48 15.29 1543.069 74

33 CC LOFT/34 25 AU 13 SPW BC C 11:00:55 198.053 15.31 1542.784 72

34 GOLDWING LOFT 10 AU 13 GWL BB H 11:08:04 20/ 49 16.01 1542.718 70

35 CC LOFT 41 AU 13 SPW GRZ C 11:00:57 2/ 34 15.33 1542.602 69

--------------------------------- Above are 10 percent ------------------------


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

You should like that V-John 30th out of 353 birds. This is the same race we flew last week but the results are for our Indianhead Combine. I think your same bird was 129th out of 730 birds in the Heartland Federation.


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Thanks Eric. I appreciate you posting that. Hopefully they can get something done here next weekend. Are they releasing the bond birds separately? 

I have a couple pedigrees on a couple parents of a couple of the birds I'll send you for those who actually make it and do well.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

V-John said:


> Thanks Eric. I appreciate you posting that. Hopefully they can get something done here next weekend. Are they releasing the bond birds separately?
> 
> I have a couple pedigrees on a couple parents of a couple of the birds I'll send you for those who actually make it and do well.


We were going to try to get a separate release for the bond but they would have been released last and it would have been 8:30 am so no the birds will all go together.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Didn't do much with your birds this week, it was a tough race with rain and a head wind which in my opinion isn't what speeds birds can handle. I clocked Devriendts and Fabrys this week.

http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/race-results.html


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Didn't do much with your birds this week, it was a tough race with rain and a head wind which in my opinion isn't what speeds birds can handle. I clocked Devriendts and Fabrys this week.
> 
> http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/race-results.html


I agree about speed birds in this type of race. 

When I read your post I was thinking 1568 and 1569's grandfather was my 801 Houben. I know you said you lost 1569 but I see 1568 did come in just under the top 10% at 31st out of 270 birds. 1568's mother is also 4720 your best from last year...

Keep up the good work Shokri.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

1571 did make the top 10% in the other race, DO NOT let the faster speeds fool you the second race was much much harder, two no reports and not a lot of birds clocked.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Also 1568 got a messed up 8th flight, I think I might pull it and have it grow in again. That's what my mentor advised.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Also 1568 got a messed up 8th flight, I think I might pull it and have it grow in again. That's what my mentor advised.



If you pull it you'll have to pull him from the races. He is doing well enough with that flight let him race and it will fall out on it's own soon enough...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I will add this here because the bird was directly off Mark's stock. Flaps first bird in on the B race Saturday was Los Lobos 401 in the top 20%. The birds is off 490 and 489. It was 23rd 118 birds 7 lofts. It was 13 minutes out. 112 miles. I will post any birds that I have racing out of Mark's stock here. I may start my own results post. Flap and Nomad should be racing a few of my birds. Most of my birds are flying in ABQ. Many have Mark's bloodlines.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm waiting to hear how the bond race went and would like to hear how thing are going for the others flying my birds.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> I'm waiting to hear how the bond race went and would like to hear how thing are going for the others flying my birds.


I don't think you won and knock-off is tomorrow. Too close to call, Les clocked at 11:55, Joe S clock a REB bird at 11:50 but he's 20 miles short I clocked your 1556 first at 12:07 and 1577 was my 5 bird at 12:08 and one other guy clocked at 12:27 but he's 20 miles longer than me. Les 's bird you gave him clocked middle of the pack.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Sorry V-John your bird 30357 was my 4th bird clocked. 1min,29sec behind Marks 1556 but just ahead of his 1577 by .01.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

It sounds to me like 1556 did the job he was sent for. He was sent to your loft to be the first bird clocked on this race. 

How many birds did you send to the bond race?


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> It sounds to me like 1556 did the job he was sent for. He was sent to your loft to be the first bird clocked on this race.
> 
> How many birds did you send to the bond race?


I had 19 bond birds but am missing 4 bond and 8 of my own birds as of tonight, the club sent 77bond birds total. I sent most of my loft and it was around 68 birds between me and my daughter's team. Our club had 8 baskets of birds to put on the federation truck, i'll know the real # tomorrow . 

Les did clock before me and he has 7 miles to boot so I can't even guess as to the order of club clocking results. 

Yes your birds did come through although I did have 13 on the first drop so I don't want to rain on your parade , all 13 clocked within 2 minutes of each other. The second group of 16 birds 8 minutes behind the first group between 12:19 and 12:31, and it appeared they came from the north which means they over flew a little too.

It was a fast race they were let up at 07:30am and I am 274 miles and they got home at 12:07:23 was your bird. All the birds for the last two weeks have been clocking in around a mile a minute on training tosses so they kept up with the pace in this race even though it was a tail wind.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Eric,

How many races are left and in order what are the distance for these races?

And BTW.

You did a very good job on the health and conditioning of these birds to get such large drops at 274 miles.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Mark, Thanks for sending your birds and they did their job I wish I could have done more for them. Here is the results just for the bond race.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

Page 2 and NED 1577 is your other bird , don't know how this got changed to NED.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

this is the club's race sheet you can see how they flew together. We tried to get a separate release but couldn't with the federation hauling. As you can see that Les is one tough guy to fly against.
And CC's loft is my Daughter loft name.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

*1573 came in 34th... She has been a middle of the sheet girl all season. I guess you can tell Les I'm sorry for sending him such a slacker.*

*That figures.... the race pays the top 10 places and 1556 comes in 11th.*


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> *1573 came in 34th... She has been a middle of the sheet girl all season. I guess you can tell Les I'm sorry for sending him such a slacker.*
> 
> *That figures.... the race pays the top 10 places and 1556 comes in 11th.*


He said he though she(1573) was a little small, and you just don't get all great ones in every hatch. I had a bird that I lost in an early race that was related to the winning bird. I guess Les should have had 1556 instead of me, or I should have push them a little more in training. He look my birds over the week before and thought they were healthy and look good but when I look in the mirror that's where I see the need for improvements, Your birds did show themselves in this season. I'm sure your time will come for the winners circle.

Oh yea I think the pay out is top 5 so don't feel so bad.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

ERIC K said:


> He said he though she(1573) was a little small, and you just don't get all great ones in every hatch. I had a bird that I lost in an early race that was related to the winning bird. I guess Les should have had 1556 instead of me, or I should have push them a little more in training. He look my birds over the week before and thought they were healthy and look good but when I look in the mirror that's where I see the need for improvements, *Your birds did show themselves in this season.* I'm sure your time will come for the winners circle.
> 
> Oh yea I think the pay out is top 5 so don't feel so bad.



Trust me Eric, I am happy on what the birds did and who flew them. I wanted to test the birds more than I wanted to win any money. 

Any time you can send two birds to a flyer focusing on one race and both birds are on the first drop in that race your breeding program is working.

The true test will be when I fly them myself again next year. This job for the city of Ocala will be over the end of next month. I'll be moving to the Treasure Coast and getting all of my breeders back in November. 

Thank you Eric for the steady feedback on the birds. I am still hoping for feedback from the others. First to Hatch is the only other one who has given any race results...

Mark/Ace


----------



## V-John (May 15, 2008)

Eric, thanks a bunch for all of your updates and the flying. It is nice to know what I have in pairs that I sent, as this is my first year breeding many of these young birds. I hope that you can use them down the line and they do well for you. I had a lot of fun with this.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hey I wonder if 1555 is related to 1556? He was on my first drop at 293 miles this weekend I posted the results on my clubs website. Didn't do too good in that race but made top 10% with the first two trappers.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Hey I wonder if 1555 is related to 1556? He was on my first drop at 293 miles this weekend I posted the results on my clubs website. Didn't do too good in that race but made top 10% with the first two trappers.


Yes, they are nest mates.

They are from *Hillfamilylofts* best "1266" and 2600 a hen that was to go to *Josepe* last year but he passed... She is from SFL's Great 620 bred to a cock that is 1/2 HVR, 1/4 801 Houben and 1/4 SFL's The First Lady who is 620's 1/2 sister.


I see 1571 was in that drop as well and was your second bird clocked. I may have to keep that pair together next year and race some of them myself. 

*Are these birds 1571 and 1555 cocks or hens?*


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Both cocks flying back to hens it's like a widowhood-natural system that they're on.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

ace in the hole said:


> Yes, they are nest mates.
> 
> They are from *Hillfamilylofts* best "1266" and 2600 a hen that was to go to *Josepe* last year but he passed... She is from SFL's Great 620 bred to a cock that is 1/2 HVR, 1/4 801 Houben and 1/4 SFL's The First Lady who is 620's 1/2 sister.
> 
> ...


Good to see "1266" is breeding for you. I have yet to have a cock bird off Ed x Charlotte not produce me top birds. Took him two breeding seasons, but he is finally earning his nest box. For those flying the birds, His sire is full Vic Miller, and his dam is 100% Janssen brothers off of four birds Ganus bought from the brothers. Glad to see he bred two decent birds.


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

I am breeding from four brothers and two sisters off of 1266. The 620 bloodline has also proven to produce good solid race birds.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey Randy,

You better have a talk with my breeders and let them know they need to get ready for the move back to Florida. If all goes well I'll be moving to the Treasure Coast the end of next month and getting the lofts moved and ready for their return in November. I will get with you and Ken about starting their fall meds before shipping them back so they are ready for breeding in December.

I can not wait to race again next year. I'm gona smoke em...


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Yea yours just got pushed for four weeks two smash races and a slow 300 so they will rest this week. Mark would you push 1571 out to 360 miles? I don't want to was a nomination on him if you don't think he can do it, it is a very tough race a lot of mountains not too many day birds if weather is rough.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Yea yours just got pushed for four weeks two smash races and a slow 300 so they will rest this week. *Mark would you push 1571 out to 360 miles?* I don't want to was a nomination on him if you don't think he can do it, it is a very tough race a lot of mountains not too many day birds if weather is rough.


1571 is a cross of literly all of my best and bred for the 300. That type of race at 360 would probably be a little out of his range. I would expect him to return but not at the top of the sheet unless it is a blow home...


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

hillfamilyloft said:


> I am breeding from four brothers and two sisters off of 1266. The 620 bloodline has also proven to produce good solid race birds.


For those following the PT race. Damon's first bird in this week was not in the race but was a bird that I sent him to fly on his team in the box with the PT birds, ARPU 47608. The bird is off a brother of 1266. The dam of the bird was one of my top 10 race birds off of Mark's 5415 and my Kahuna.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

ace in the hole said:


> *1573 came in 34th... She has been a middle of the sheet girl all season. I guess you can tell Les I'm sorry for sending him such a slacker.*
> 
> 
> 
> He tried her(1573) in our last race too. It was 377 miles with head winds and she clocked 12th( on the day)for him out of 45 birds sent. First out of area bird.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-7 Spooner RPC 09/22/13-20:00
One Bird Report Page 1
GOLDWING LOFT
1573 AU 13 NEPL BB Hen 
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race: HASTINGS Date: 08/10/2013 Station: HASTINGS 7 Lofts / 216 Birds

POS ARRIVAL Place / Entry MILES TOWIN YPM PT
60 09:55:04 29 / 40 92.792 10.27 1125.634 41
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race: NORTHWOOD Date: 08/17/2013 Station: NORTHWOOD 4 Lofts / 117 Birds

POS ARRIVAL Place / Entry MILES TOWIN YPM PT
23 10:32:44 18 / 50 184.801 22.05 1460.196 78
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race: AMES Date: 09/14/2013 Station: AMES 8 Lofts / 188 Birds

POS ARRIVAL Place / Entry MILES TOWIN YPM PT
93 12:38:47 32 / 50 279.591 45.22 1593.529 8
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Race: LAMONI Date: 09/21/2013 Station: LAMONI 3 Lofts / 45 Birds

POS ARRIVAL Place / Entry MILES TOWIN YPM PT
12 18:13:45 12 / 34 377.661 59.09 1032.480 89


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

Wow 377 miles is way to much for a young bird!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Sent five birds, got five birds on the drop.

http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/derb.txt

Keep in mind I have yet to clock in a race in which the birds didn't land in a tree first thats why their is almost a minute between 1571 and the other four. Three you bred and the other two are off the Staf Van Reet cock I sold back to Mel because he wanted him back. One is from first round other is from second round.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

You must really be liking that 1571 by now... 1555 second to trap and 1537 finaly showing she can fly. I think you should have sent 1537 to the 360 mile race. I dont think you have reached her distance yet.

What races do you have left???


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

I have two 220s next weekend a 360 after that and another 360 a week after the first 360. I don't plan on shipping the birds I have reserved for the 360s (one race was auction so I have birds for it and the other one I nominate four birds of which I'm not sure whose going). 1537 wasn't up to snuff last week she even looked tired after the 40 mile toss on Tuesday but I was short on birds so I decided to send her on Sunday and she came in good.


P.S.
1571 qualifies for hall of fame at this point hopefully he gets it would like to have that accomplishment.


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

Keep up the great work fellas. I have no gave you guys a nick name... Team ACE


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> I have two 220s next weekend a 360 after that and another 360 a week after the first 360. I don't plan on shipping the birds I have reserved for the 360s (one race was auction so I have birds for it and the other one I nominate four birds of which I'm not sure whose going). *1537 wasn't up to snuff last week she even looked tired after the 40 mile toss on Tuesday *but I was short on birds so I decided to send her on Sunday and she came in good.
> 
> 
> P.S.
> 1571 qualifies for hall of fame at this point hopefully he gets it would like to have that accomplishment.



There is nothing wrong with 1537 or she would not have been on the drop. Send her this weekend and see what she does.

Good to hear 1571 qualified for the hall of fame!!


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

By the way I lost 1568 at 300.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> By the way I lost 1568 at 300.


That breeding did not work. I will send you two extra young next year to replace them.


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

WinSpeed-20 INDIANHEAD COUNTRY COMBINE 09/24/13-16:19
Weekly UPR Race Report Page 1
Open and Junior Category
Name: LAMONI Young Bird Race Flown: 09/21/2013
Released: 07:30 Birds: 198 Lofts: 9 Station: LAMONI
Weather (Rel) CLEAR, [email protected], 45 degrees (Arr) CLEAR, [email protected], 60 degrees
HEAD WINDS WITH CLOUDY CONDITIONS ON THE COURSE

POS UNIRATE NAME BAND NUMBER CLR X NM ARRIVAL MI TOWIN YPM PT
1 0.51 VANCE CREEK 2230 AU 13 RCR BBAR C 0 15:50:29 332 00.00 1167.684 5
2 1.01 GOLDWING LOF 70 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:14:36 378 15.23 1136.956 5
3 1.52 HOLDEN LOFT 1213 AU 13 UNIT WHT H 0 15:27:14 308 13.24 1134.865 5
4 2.02 GOLDWING LOF 16 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:20:32 2 21.18 1125.540 5
5 2.53 GOLDWING LOF 58 AU 13 GWL RC H 0 17:20:32 3 21.18 1125.540 5
6 3.03 GOLDWING LOF 20 AU 13 GWL GRIZ H 0 17:32:06 4 32.52 1103.921 5
7 3.54 GOLDWING LOF 4 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:34:21 5 35.07 1099.808 5
8 4.04 GOLDWING LOF 33 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:40:54 6 41.40 1088.025 5
9 4.55 GOLDWING LOF 32 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:40:56 7 41.43 1087.939 5
10 5.05 GOLDWING LOF 21 AU 13 GWL BC H 0 17:42:23 8 43.10 1085.366 5
11 5.56 GOLDWING LOF 57 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:44:50 9 45.36 1081.056 5
12 6.06 GOLDWING LOF 15 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:44:50 10 45.37 1081.038 5
13 6.57 BREAK-A-WAY 2597 AU 13 RCR DC H 3 16:28:40 330 41.22 1077.987 10
14 7.07 VANCE CREEK 2279 AU 13 RCR BBPD C 0 16:34:34 2 44.04 1073.158 5
15 7.58 GOLDWING LOF 56 AU 13 GWL BB H 0 17:52:26 11 53.12 1067.859 5
16 8.08 BREAK-A-WAY 462 AU 13 BAWL BP H 0 16:34:02 2 46.44 1067.353 5
17 8.59 BREAK-A-WAY 423 AU 13 BAWL BBAR H 0 16:34:49 3 47.31 1065.818 5
18 9.09 VANCE CREEK 2234 AU 13 RCR BWF C 0 16:42:08 3 51.38 1058.451 5
19 9.60 VANCE CREEK 2269 AU 13 RCR BBPD C 0 16:42:58 4 52.28 1056.856 5
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 10.10 VANCE CREEK 2228 AU 13 RCR DC C 0 16:43:15 5 52.45 1056.315 5
21 10.61 BRAUN FAMILY 2480 AU 13 RCR RC H 0 17:22:34 354 58.49 1051.782 5
22 11.11 BRAUN FAMILY 2311 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 1 17:23:09 2 59.24 1050.747 10
23 11.62 BRAUN FAMILY 2364 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 0 17:23:12 3 59.27 1050.659 5
24 12.12 BRAUN FAMILY 2305 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 0 17:25:31 4 01:01 1046.572 5
25 12.63 BRAUN FAMILY 2330 AU 13 RCR BCH H 2 17:25:31 5 01:01 1046.572 10
26 13.13 BRAUN FAMILY 2371 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 0 17:25:33 6 01:01 1046.513 5
27 13.64 VANCE CREEK 1062 AU 13 NFL BCH C 0 16:48:41 6 58.11 1046.042 5
28 14.14 VANCE CREEK 1223 AU 13 NFL BBPD C 0 16:50:33 7 01:00 1042.558 5
29 14.65 HOLDEN LOFT 2266 AU 13 RCR BCSP H 0 16:10:20 2 56.30 1040.862 5
30 15.15 BRAUN FAMILY 2400 AU 13 RCR BBAR H 0 17:29:31 7 01:05 1039.589 5
31 15.66 GOLDWING LOF 1573 AU 13 NEPL BB H 0 18:13:45 12 01:14 1032.480 5
32 16.16 GOLDWING LOF 17 AU 13 GWL BC H 0 18:14:04 13 01:14 1031.994 5


She (1573)was 73rd in the federation out of 423 birds , same race and a tough one at that head winds the whole way. I have her at my house now trying to figure out what to do with her.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Fair, but not good enough to win a round trip ticket.

I sent you a PM.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Got 1st and 2nd today, 2nd place bird was 1537!!!

Here are the results:
http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/aracde13.txt

Also 1571 got 14th Champion Bird, 1537 got 21st, and 1555 got 29th:
http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/champyb13.txt


----------



## TheLaw818 (Mar 12, 2012)

First To Hatch said:


> Got 1st and 2nd today, 2nd place bird was 1537!!!
> 
> Here are the results:
> http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/aracde13.txt
> ...


Nice keep winning...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Got 1st and 2nd today, 2nd place bird was 1537!!!
> 
> Here are the results:
> http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/aracde13.txt
> ...



The only one you don't have in this list is 1570 who was in the top 10% yesterday...

Can't wait to see what 1537 does in the 360 in two weeks...


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Would you believe that out of 65 birds sent out to other so called flyers only 10 of those birds were flown this year as young birds.


*4 in the bond race by Eric K and Les.* 

Of those 1556 and 1577 did great and 1573 raced the full season in the middle of the pack untill the 377 mile race were she was Les's first out of area bird to trap. 1576 was lost in training. Three of the four left at the end of the season with two of them on the drop for the race they were sent for...


*6 birds sent to and raced by **First To Hatch.*

One lost early and another at the 300 with one good placement. Four of the six did well and servived the season. 1570 took her time getting to the top 10% but did make it on the last race. The other three flew the season in the top 29 birds in the club with 1571 making the Hall Of Fame..

1537 is the only one who has something to prove and will be flying a tuff 360 in two weeks.



*All in all a great season for the birds that were flown. With 70% serviving the season. *

Thank you Eric and Shokri for racing my birds and reporting the results.

Mark/Ace


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

Hah, your right I don't expect anything other than my first drop to make top 10% thats why I didn't mention it!


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

ace in the hole said:


> Would you believe that out of 65 birds sent out to other so called flyers only 10 of those birds were flown this year as young birds.


I guess next time you've gotta screen the ppl you send birds to a little better.


----------



## Pigeon0446 (Apr 22, 2007)

First To Hatch said:


> Got 1st and 2nd today, 2nd place bird was 1537!!!
> 
> Here are the results:
> http://schenectadyhomingpigeonclub.weebly.com/uploads/1/6/4/9/16496816/aracde13.txt
> ...


Nice flying Sho.


----------



## First To Hatch (Jul 19, 2009)

And 1571 qualifies we'll see if he actually gets in I'm sure the competition for it is tough!!!

Thanks Walter!!


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

To make a long story short. I was buying feed this weekend and wondering why I keep spending $80 on pigeon feed when I do not even fly my own birds. Feeling pretty down about the sport, I went home. I left my phone at home so when I picked it up, I had a message, 1st form 200 miles in one of the ABQ clubs. As the weekend progressed I kept getting good news about how the birds are performing across the country. 

I will post the results here because two of the birds are directly from Mark's stock. Some of the others have his bloodline. And also I am lazy to start a new post. 

For the weekend I went:
Top 10s and 10% (1st, 7th, 8th, 10th, 11th, 12th, 13th)
Top 20 % 32nd and 48th. 
6 of those were 1st in the loft for 7 different fliers.

The 8th place bird was out of Mark's stock pair 489 and 490. 1st to the loft 1.40 behind the winner at 1510 ypm from 150 miles.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

hillfamilyloft said:


> To make a long story short. I was buying feed this weekend and wondering why I keep spending $80 on pigeon feed when I do not even fly my own birds. Feeling pretty down about the sport, I went home. I left my phone at home so when I picked it up, I had a message, 1st form 200 miles in one of the ABQ clubs. As the weekend progressed I kept getting good news about how the birds are performing across the country.
> 
> I will post the results here because two of the birds are directly from Mark's stock. Some of the others have his bloodline. And also I am lazy to start a new post.
> 
> ...


Randy,

I hope this weekend is as good or better for you and the birds.


----------



## ace in the hole (Nov 27, 2007)

Shokri,

Did 1537's mate make it back from last weeks race and if so is she going to the 360 this weekend?


----------

